
Listen: Google Launches An Audio Search Engine For Android - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/20/listen-google-launches-an-audio-search-engine-for-android/
======
jrockway
Nice. I wish I could use voice search to search in the Market app, though.

------
mcastner
Is that a Vonnegut reference in the title?

